# Have to pay for drugs after BFP



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys. 

Can anyone who has egg shared had to start paying for their cyclogest or gestone after their bfp as we spoke to our clinic today who have told us gestone is now £300 for ten days supply.... We're freaking out!!!
Thanks
Lynn


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Pinktink - go to your GP...mine prescribed the full course of cyclogest for me and has told me he will prescribe gestone for me should i be lucky enough to get a BFP this time..it is worth a try....that is expensive...worth it though!


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Lynn - I believe there may be a supply problem with Gestone (at least there has been for me) which means that instead of the 100mg daily dose you may need to order 2 x 50mg which would have an impact on the overall price. Cyclogest is cheaper but your consultant will recommend one or the other to you.

There is a thread somewhere on FF for cheap IVF drugs (try using the search function). I've used a pharmacy in London that is much cheaper than my clinic for all my IVF medication. If you have an Asda with a pharmacy nearby it might be worth giving them a call as the recent press reports said that they would be offering IVF drugs at cost price, but I don't know if that applies to Gestone and when the initiative starts.

Unfortunately I had no help at all from my GP so cost was very important to me!

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Pinktink,

from the day you get your BFP you are entitled to free meds on the NHS and you get an exemption certificate from your GP or community midwife.

However, if you have had the IVF privately you may need to get the clinic to write to your GP to tell them what drugs you are on and why. My GP wouldnt prescribe my cocktail of drugs until they had a letter from Dr Gorgy who I am under for immune issues, once they had that they prescribed my drugs. 

I havent paid for any since my BFP.

You probably will have to shop around for your Gestone, as was mentioned earlier, some places cant get hold of it at all and some can only get 50mg. I didnt have a problem getting it, just had to make a few phone calls.

Cozy


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

When i was lister they gave my cyclogest up until my my test date which was a bfn.

When i got my BFP with my free nhs go they also gave my cyclogest up until my test date. After that I just went to my Dr and said that i need 12wks worth of cyclogest. He wrote out the prescription without needed a letter fron the hospital i had my ivf with.

I'm about to do another cycle in May and need cyclogest, predisolone (think that is spelt right lol),clexane and baby asprin. This time my Dr asked for evidence from lister saying i needed it. Once i provided that he wrote me a prescription.

So hopefully you should be able to get it from from Dr.

Good Luck with everything


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
I got Gestone from Central Homecare and it was £4 ish for 100ml vial versus £10 per 50ml vial at clininc, but someone said vials cost same whether 50 or 100- either way clinic was charging  four times as much

Central Homecare were really good and efficient- you can send or fax prescription, 

good luck and congrats

Livity


----------

